# Color profile for Acrorip + Firebird ink



## Robotza (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys , i built a DTG printer based on a R3000 printer

I currently have Firebird ink in the YYMMCCKKX configuration in Acrorip 8.2.

The colors are a bit off , greys are pinkish

Does anyone here with a similar setup have a color profile i could try ? Maybe a dupont color profile?


----------



## Robotza (Mar 21, 2016)

Figured out the issue .

I was running dual CMKY and for some reason acrorip over saturates the colours

I am now running a single CMKY with cleaning fluid in the other channels for now till i get white


----------

